# Google Adware on Windows 10 running S mode. Can't remove



## anamandy (Jan 10, 2003)

How do I get rid of googleads.g.doubleclick.net running on a 64GB Acer Spin SP111-33 running in Windows 10 Home S mode? It has hijacked practically every page I go on and is eating up space on my hard drive. I have a limited amount of apps and save everything else to an SD card yet I am almost out of hard drive space. I have tried everything I can think of (I am not a newbie at this) yet can't find a solution. I can't even find where this is hidden since S mode will not allow me to open the registry much less edit it. The only thing that I have found was in system information under start-ups. I don't know if this is suspicious or not but this is what I found - 

Program Command
RtkAudUService "c:\windows\system32\rtkauduservice64.exe -background

I can't download any apps outside of S mode to help me with this situation either, so I can't use apps recommended by the Tech Support Guys either unless it is one from the Windows store for Win 10 running S mode. The only thing I can think to do is to reinstall everything and I hate to do that because it will mean having to reinstall all my apps and updates - a process that could take days since I work two jobs and don't have time for that. Any help, ideas, and info you can give to get rid of this (which, according to Microsoft will never happen, supposedly because I'm running S mode), will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've moved this to General Security so more people can reply since it's just adware. That particular adware shouldn't be eating up all of your resources. The file you references is a RealTek driver.

Have you tried doing a system restore to a date just before this starting happening? Keep in mind going back to an earlier restore point from safe mode cannot be undone as it can when in Windows normally so you'd have to reinstall anything that might have been installed since.


----------

